# News from Rach & Julie!



## snagglepat

I've just heard by text that *Rach and Julie*'s baby boy, Alex James was born at 2:55pm today by emergency section. He weighs in at a cracking 9lb 8oz and they're totally in love.

I've been given a few more details but I think they should be Rach's to tell when she's ready. Sounds like she had a rough time of it though. They've been told they should be home in another 3-5 days all being well.

*Welcome to the world Alex James!​*


----------



## duff

Wooooooohoooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks Gina

Excellant news that Baby Alex James has arrived!!

Rach sorry to hear you had a rough time of it, hope it wasnt too bad for the 3 of you and that you are all doing well now, hoping that you all get home together soon!!!

Take care 
Maggie, Emma & Bubbs
xxx


----------



## starrysky

YEAH!!!!!!


Congratulations to Rach and Jules on little Alex James

Rest as much as you can Rach to help you recover!

Love

Heather, Jo and Adam James!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations Rachel and Julie on the birth of your big beautiful boy  

[fly]   Welcome to the world Alex James  [/fly]

L xx


----------



## nickster

Hooray!!!!   

Congratulations Rach & Julie... hoping you'll be home with baby Alex very soon.

Nickyx


----------



## Alison0702

CONGRATULATIONS RACH AND JULIE  

So pleased for you both. What a whopper too  I cant wait to see the pics of him. Get lots of rest and recover well.

Love Alison x


----------



## Mish3434

​
  CONGRATULATIONS RACH AND JULIE ​
  ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF ALEX JAMES ​
         ​
Love Shelley, DH, Caitlin and Littlebit xx


----------



## nickidee

Many, many congratulations and hope that you can return home super quick!
Welcome to the lovely Alex!


----------



## Damelottie

*MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS RACH & JULIE*​
*AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD LUCKY LITTLE ALEX*​
I'm so thrilled for you all​
Love Emma xxxxxx​
     ​


----------



## PaulaB

Congratulations to you both on the arrival of Alex. Hope you can recover quickly and spend many happy hours gazing at your beautiful son. Pxxx


----------



## blueytoo

Wooohooo - congratulations Rach and Julie! Welcome to little Alex.

So thrilled for you both.

Claire xx


----------



## pem

[fly]     [/fly]

     

 WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE ALEX JAMES !!

     

[fly]     [/fly]

Huge Congrats Rach and Julie, hope you are all home safe and sound very soon!!

What a Big Boy!!

Loadsa love

Emma


----------



## fudgeyfu

yay welcome little alex    

good size too


----------



## kitten1

Rach and Julie on the birth of your bouncing baby boy!!!


----------



## nismat

Congratulations Rach & Julie on the birth of your gorgeous son, Alex James.

Sorry to hear that you had a difficult labour/birth, but now that he's safely here, hopefully you'll be able to put that behind you, once you've had a bit of time to recover physically of course! Just don't try to be supermum Rach - you really do need to rest in order to recover more quickly, but as someone who's been there, done that, it is very tempting to try and do everything, even after major surgery. 

Enjoy your babymoon both of you


----------



## RachandSue

Well done Rach! Welcome to the world Alex James - What a whopper! 

Love Rach and Sue
xxx


----------



## struthie

Huge congrats to you all


----------



## Valhalla

Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO 

Welcome to the world Alex James

Congratulations to the new Mummys!

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## candygirl

Congratulations to both!  And here's to a speedy recovery from the operation.

Welcome to the world of being up in the wee hours trying to persuade a very small boy to go back to sleep...

Candy x


----------



## evelet

wow -congrats! am v sorry to hear about the birth. Ros and I could def share horror stories with you. however it will all seem like a distant dream very soon I promise! like tamsin said - enjoy your babymoon

x


----------



## Mable

Well done Rach and Julie. Wonderful news!
Love from us 3 xx


----------



## MG

Congratulations Rach and Julie on the birth of Alex James!   

Melissa xx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Congratulations and welcome to the world little  Alex James

Lots of Love

Charlie, Lee, Louis James !! and Pickle
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

What lovely news - glad they are all safely through despite the challenging birth, look forward to seeing some piccies.   xxx


----------



## Tonia2

Congratulations Rach & Julie!! Well done!! ​
[fly]  Welcome Alex James!! [/fly]


----------



## NatGamble

Congratulations Rach and Julie!

Natalie


----------



## maria684

Congratulations Rach & Julie on the arrival of Alex James

               

love Maria xx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all... thanks for the lovely messages. Well, we're home!!! We came home yesterday after much moaning to the hospital midwives (god I' a terrible patient!!). Alex is absolutely perfect and Julie and I are over the moon.

I will post my birth story in full when i get time but here are the main points: Went to be induced on Tues 09/10, had one gel and my cervix was open 1cm so after 8 hours of waiting for something to happen they decided to take me to delivery suite to break my waters and start sytocin drip. after 45 mins of this starting i was contracting so strongly that Alex's cord was compressed and his heart rate slowed down profoundly... Julie called the midwife (as we were obsessively monitor watching) and the crash team came in and got the theatre ready. they stopped the drip and his hr picked up (caesarean #1 avoided!). I then laboured on for a while but was still contracting irregularly. the pain was so bad that I went slightly delirious and eventually opted for an epidural. this took 2 attempts to site and then was ineffective (numbed my stomach but could still feel internals and agonising internal pain at height of every contraction) so had to use entonox too at height of every contraction and for internals. Basically took 22 hours to get to full dilatation, then I got a very high temp, Alex's hr dipped again (#2 avoided!) and then he turned from a back to back position to a side on position and wasn't descending. They gave me 2 hrs of pushing (worst bit) to deliver and if he'd not come I was for theatre. Was consented for an instrumental delivery with section if needed. Was totally knackered and spaced out by the time I went to theatre (and Julie was totally traumatised) They had to give me huge amounts to make the epidural work (thank god it did otherwise it was a general and no Julie). They attempted to deliver by forceps (worst part for Julie!) and got him partially out (and tore me!) but then his shoulders were stuck and we were both distressed again (my HR up his down) so they had to push him back up (Nice !) and deliver by section. Apart from being able to see the op in a reflection on the ceiling this was not too bad. He was delivered a very healthy 9lb 8oz to Julie and she wiped him and put him on my chest for skin to skin and a feed and I managed to feed while they sewed me up!!

In recovery they came and said that as my temp was high they has to do bloods on Alex. These came back that he had signs of an infection so he had to have more bloods and have a drip put in his arm with a little splint (he hated it) and started on IV antibiotics. The next day he was found to be jaundiced and had to have phototherapy (which he hated too). I have never felt such profound protection and love for anything and it is so powerfully painful when they are suffering. Luckily his tests came back as negative and his jaundice was made alot better with 12hrs of phototherapy. As for me I lost alot of blood and had to have a transfusion, I have an infected abdomen (not wound) and I didn't sleep for 5 nights in hospital but I am the happiest woman alive.

Alex is like a different baby since he came home, much more chilled out and last night I managed about 6 hrs sleep in total and feel much better. He is in his hug-a-bub asleep on me as I type and I am in love!!!!

Had better go for now. Thanks for all your well wishes and support.

*Alison*, I love your scan pics. Now he's born we can't believe how much Alex looks like he did in his scan pics!!

*Gina*, how are you and where are you up to?

everyone else, sorry no more personals and no time to catch up on all the goings on of the last week but I hope you are all OK.

much love rach and Alex


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Rach

Ahhhh - such a fabulous picture. I'm so pleased you're all home safe and sound. What an awful ordeal for you all.

Much love

Emma xx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Rach*, what a truly beautiful boy you have!

And what a traumatic journey you had to go through to get him. I'm so glad he's home safe with you now and I wish you all the best for your healing - do take your time over it. You've been through an awful lot.

We're still playing the waiting game here I'm afraid. Our baby is clearly as comfy inside as Alex was, although I'm feeling a lot more relaxed about the waiting now for some reason. S/he'll come when s/he is ready. 

Massive amounts of love and positive healing through to you, Ju and the truly gorgeous Alex,

Gina x


----------



## Mable

Aw, look at him smiling. Isn't he the most beautiful baby. They normally come out all pink and blotchy. I want another one!

Many congrats and great to see you posting. Hope you'll keep us up to date with all his burping and snoozing.
Mable


----------



## em3978

AWWWwww I'm crying!!! 

Congratulations to the two new mummies on such a gorgeous looking boy!!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

fab news Rach and Julie

Your son is soooooooo cute!

xx


----------



## starrysky

Rach and Jules - he's beautiful!

H


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel and Julie your little man is so cute, your birth sounded horrific but your pride and joy there makes it all worth while
L x


----------



## evelet

Gina is right - have lots of rest. Ros's c-section scar re-opened after we'd come home and she ended up back in hospital for ages. Nearly my whole 2 weeks off she was in hosp. it was rubbish but seems so so long ago now.

Alex (same name as my Dad) is absolutely perfectly gorgeous and it made me so so excited for our new baby's birth in Feb! Reading your birth story brough up a LOT of emotions and I just wanted to send my love to Julie - non-bio mum empathy vibes...

enjoy it all its the best!


----------



## lucky2010

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments... mothers bias aside he is gorgeous!!!!!! We have had two fantastic nights at home, he is so much calmer since being away from hospital.

*Eve*, I have sent Julie your message and it means a lot... it's so easy fro people to think I've been through a lot and forget about her. I think it was much harder for her than me as she was 'with-it' the whole time. She is emotionally totally exhausted this week and I'm so glad she's off work. I'm sad she has to go back next week as it's a week wasted with me being in hospital... never mind, she has an extra day a week off until Xmas which is great.

Thanks again everyone.

Love Rach xxxx


----------



## sardonic sunflower

Rach

Many congratulations to you both.  Alex is adorable.  I hope you are all recovering well from the difficult birth and enjoying your early days together.

Love
Sian


----------



## pem

Oh Rach, he is soooooo adorable. Hope your'e healing well and taking plenty of rest.


----------



## Veela

Congratulations - your baby looks adorable.


----------



## Damelottie

OOOH - he's Gorgeous!!


----------



## Mable

Another pic - EVEN cuter, if that's possible. Don't you think they have their little personalities, even at this age. 

I remember Monty was kind of authoritative and bossy, on day 1. He did stern looks and smiles of approval, he really was most regal. Alex looks the same type.

Boys are just gorgeous aren't they! Hope we can have another one.


----------



## some1

Congratulations Rach and Julie !! and Welcome to the world little Alex James!!

  ​
Alex is so beautiful, sounds like you had a really tough time delivering him (he just wanted to stay put didn't he!). Hope you recover quickly!

Very best wishes

Some1 (from the single women's thread - and totally addicted to the LGBT pregnancy thread over the last few weeks - you and Gina have been my internet soap opera!!!)

xxx


----------

